
Emails from a CEO who just has a few changes to the website - nwrk
https://medium.com/@AmandaRosenberg/emails-from-a-ceo-who-just-has-a-few-changes-to-the-website-43ccb7b31709
======
pfarrell
The timestamps are gold.

